# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  خروج از بخش مدیریت

## Louai_M

با سلام

دوستان من یه بخش مدیریت سایت طراحی کردم فقط یه مشکل کوچیک داره اونهم کاربر پس از ورود روی هر لینک یا منوی که کلیک کنه سیستم از بخش مدیریت خارج و به بخش login هدایتش می کنه یعنی عمل log out‌را انجام می دهد و باردوم باید وارد بشه و کارهاش را انجام بده - و باز اگه مرورگر را ببنده و از نو بازکنه و وارد بخش مدیریت بشه دوباره همین کار تکرار میشه

به نظر شما مشکل از چی میتونه باشه 

باتشکر نیاز فوری دارم اگه دوستان کمک کنن

----------


## hamedarian2009

سوالتون رو در بخش عمومی PHP مطرح بفرمایید
در ضمن کدهایی که نوشتین رو هم قرار بدین بدون دیدن کد که نمیشه کمک کرد

----------


## kb0y667

دقت کن اگر اعتبار کاربر برمبنای COOKIE یا SESSION روی آدرس test.ir ذخیره شده

اون داده ها روی آدرس support.test.ir نامعتبر هست ، وجود نداره

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

باز هم نظر دادن درمورد چیزی که دیده نشه ، خیلی سخته !!

----------

